
Ask HN: List of Past and Future Black Swans - cloudout
Just looking to compile a list of past black swans and potential future black swans.<p>Definition: an unpredictable or unforeseen event, typically one with extreme consequences.
======
nostrademons
Might be a fun exercise...

Past: 1906 San Francisco earthquake, WW1, stock market crash of 1929, Pearl
Harbor, German invasion of the Soviet Union in WW2, successful Trinity atom
bomb test, Sino-Soviet split, legalization of abortion & the birth control
pill, assassination of JFK, Rosa Parks, invention of the microprocessor,
breakup of the Soviet Union, invention of the WWW, September 11.

Future: nuclear winter, breakup of the United States, Russian invasion of
Eastern Europe, a paradigm-changing physics or cosmology discovery,
hyperinflation in the developed world, discovery of an advanced civilization
beneath the surface of Mars, the ability to reverse aging, development of
strong AI and resulting rise of an AI consciousness, political instability in
the Middle East that leads to the detonation of a nuke in Jerusalem.

